# Monster Model gallery of Monsterjones



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

That Horror From Monster Beach monster really likes hot dogs doesn't he? (MST3K reference)


----------



## monsterjones (Oct 2, 2009)

yES IT DO..UFFH...UGGHHH..UFFHHH!


----------

